# Truffle hunting with a weak sense of smell and a big victory



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

We are doing a truffle hunting course this May. The training is done outdoors, we hide the truffles in the soil and the dogs have to find them.

Well, it turns out Nano’s sense of smell is not that great (he compensates with enthusiasm 100%). I’m wondering if I could help him improve it? Though I’m guessing it’s like having bad eyesight. Those of you with nose-work experience, is there a way to help him with this? Some training for him to better use his sense of smell, or to increase it?
I assume we’ll just need to keep working on hunting like everyone else and he’ll just naturally reach his full potential wherever it may be. But maybe some of you have some tips. I’m doing this truffle hunting as a fun hobby, so no pressure and so far he absolutely loves it.

And for the big victory; today Nano wondered off on our break to a willow tree and signaled, there shouldn’t be any truffles growing in this training area but lo and behold he found his first wild truffles, our trainer was shocked and thrilled. They aren’t the edible kind so we put them back 
I'm so proud of him!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I have no insight into improving his sensitivity, but congrats on the successful find!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I had to teach Annie to pay attention to her nose as a puppy/adolescent. Kibble and treat scatter searches in the house or in the grass helped.

I am VERY impressed about the truffles!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Well done Nano. Obviously Nano knows what to do in a real life situation!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

He is so cute 😍


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

You go Nano, you adorable little guy! I can't be of any help but what an impressive first find.


----------



## chiapup93 (10 mo ago)

He is adorable! And such a good find, Nano!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Great job Nano!


----------

